
Show HN: Simple CSS Button - vladocar
https://vladocar.github.io/Simple-Button/
======
RutZap
I'm genuinely interested wether this is a sarcastic submission or actually
serious!

~~~
vladocar
It is a simple solution for very common problem: styling a CSS button. There
are many CSS buttons libraries but they usually force you to use their style
or size. That is why this is interesting and simple solution born with my
necessity not to recode and reinvent the CSS button for every new project.

~~~
stdclass
The "hard" part about styling buttons is making them look the same for <a>,
<button>, <input>, which is solved like a million times.

Your solution only addresses <div>, which is a accessibility nightmare.

------
kartoffelmos
Pretty cool! Small thing: you should use button tags for the examples – you're
losing a lot of built-in accessibility by using div tags (for instance
keyboard navigation).

How does these handle being applied to anchor (a) tags? Some times you want
links to appear as buttons :)

~~~
vladocar
It also works with (a) tags: <a class="button btcolor pill" href="#"> Button
Link</a> I need to add this in the examples.

------
iatek
This looks pretty cool, very simple. What is flexy.css? There is 1 button
color? Feel free to submit it to my new GitHub repo curation site:
[http://icodedis.tool.cards/](http://icodedis.tool.cards/)

~~~
vladocar
This is flexy:
[https://github.com/vladocar/flexy](https://github.com/vladocar/flexy)

Yes, just 1 button color if you need more colors just add .btcolor1 ,
.btcolor2 ...

